# wireless belkin router



## acstreet (Jan 6, 2006)

hi there 

i have no clue what i am doing and need your help i have the belkin802.11g wireless router and i dont know how to connect my wannado broadband to the wireless connector. may not make sense but hopefully you know what i mean 

right my problem is i dont know how to connect it up with all my uk phone lines etc and i am confused because i get the wireless router to come on but i cant connect to the interntet obviously because i dont no how to connect the wannado broadband  with the router because the broadband modem  has a rj11 output and a usb output and the rj11 goes into the filter in the dsl and thats where the router rj11 needs to go and i plug the usb into the computer so ive got all the router plugged apart from the dsl line cable fing.

im sorry in crap at explainin but hopefully but hopefully you know what i mean

i have this router *http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6768016.htm*
and i dont have a clue how to connect it so that it recognises the broadband so i can connect it to another computer.

PLEASE HELP I AM GETTIN SO FRUSTRATED

MANY THANKS


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jan 6, 2006)

ok,this is what i *think* you need to do.
do you have an ethernet connection on the back of your modem??
*you need to connect an ethernet cable to the back of your modem and the green slot in the back of the router.
*you then need another cable and a computer with an ethernet plug, connect the ethernet cable to the computer.

that should connect A computer to the internet. did you get an instruction manuel with your router??that should help you to set it up from there.

i may be completely wrong about the first part, i set mine up ages ago.


----------



## hancocmc01 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just bought the same from dixons mate...

It has a built in ADSL Modem so you scrap your other modem, you connect via ethernet or USB to the computer i didnt have an ethernet port so just used an old printer USB cable lol. Any ways you then follow the instructions that you get with it... You then setup as it says and it will tell you to go t a webpage type of thing.. you fill in your username and password Ect... Done!

Need any more help just ask


----------



## hancocmc01 (Jan 11, 2006)

So Scrap your other router mate its built in !


----------

